

Congestion-Priced Rapid Traffic Lane - Operator to Guarantee Minimum Speed - mhb
http://www.jpost.com/servlet/Satellite?cid=1260930882954&pagename=JPost/JPArticle/ShowFull

======
jrockway
Excellent idea. I hope this catches on and is implemented in the US. Having to
make a decision about price should encourage the use of public transportation;
people will have to think, "should I park at the train station and take the
train downtown for $6, should I spend an extra hour in traffic and save the
$6, or should I take the express lane and get there a bit faster than the
train but for $35?"

~~~
callahad
It's already being implemented in the US: Interstate 35W south of Minneapolis
has variable pricing with a target speed of 50 mph.

Public transit, carpools, and motorcyclists are all able to use the lane for
free.

Video about the system at
<http://www.dot.state.mn.us/upa/animation/UPA_video.html>

